# Wiring two LED lights into a battery tender plug?



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

You should be fine to do it, may need an inline fuse though.


----------



## SoFloFred (Aug 15, 2015)

You should buy my setup and skip the work!


----------



## SoFloFred (Aug 15, 2015)

But in all seriousness, wiring is easy, the LEDs these days don’t draw much, I personally ran mine to an inline switch, but there’s many ways to do this!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

It would work just fine.


----------

